# Yoga vid...



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 30, 2014)

TA DA


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't see it KOS.


----------



## Bucks10 (Aug 30, 2014)

Teaser........


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 30, 2014)

nah vid was loading
its long 
here is first part


PART 1
DDP YOGA FAT BURNER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ikn54iARFA


----------



## independent (Aug 30, 2014)

Wheres the cumshot?


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 30, 2014)

How many parts


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 30, 2014)

2

takes forever....been gone all day


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 30, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wheres the cumshot?



Lmao. Be one hell of a yoga session!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 2, 2014)

http://youtu.be/AfWrgbd_TQs


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 2, 2014)

I love downward dog...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 2, 2014)

im thinking little shorts woulda been better


----------



## charley (Sep 8, 2014)

...my kind of yoga...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 8, 2014)

dont think you tube would allow


----------

